# It wont let me post this anywhere else!



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Rainbow fish. A type of killifish? Any info on these guys. They get to about 4 inches.

I just noticed my lfs has them! I am really excited because I like the way they look, their size, and they are semi aggressive so that makes them a bit interesting. So I was thinking about housing them in my 29g (read bellow) and swap maybe 4 of em for my 10 lamp eyed tetra. Do you guys think this would be a smooth move? My mom is thinking about taking 5 of my tetra and I could take the other 5 back to the store. I REALLY like em, they are just WAYYYY too skidish. They NEVER come out from behind rocks and totally freak the f out when I move my arm or head even just a little bit.

My prized evil gourami is now in my 10g and I don't have to worry about him anymore and compatability. So would these guys work in my 29g? I don't know anything about them or even their full name. Any suggestions or info would be appreciated!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

First, are you sure they have them labeled correctly? None of the Rainbow family is "semi aggressive" 
No they are not a type of Killie fish, 2 totally different species. Try going here..... http://members.optushome.com.au/chelmon/ and see if you can find it. 
And if they are true "bows" they may actually help your tetras from being so skiddish. They would go great in your 29, the others that you have are all mostly bottom, and Bows are med to top.
Have fun, Sue


----------

